# Syracuse TV stations could be coming soon to a satellite dish near you



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Satellite broadcaster DirecTV said Thursday it plans to offer by June an optional package with Syracuse's CBS, ABC, NBC, PBS and Fox affiliates, and possibly those from the local WB, UPN and Pax stations.

Its main competitor, EchoStar's Dish Network, quickly responded by saying it's also working to do the same thing, perhaps even sooner.

*Full Story*


----------



## Stu (Jul 12, 2002)

Its main competitor, EchoStar's Dish Network, quickly responded by saying it's also working to do the same thing, perhaps even sooner.

*Full Story*[/QUOTE]

Well it never worked that way here in Norfolk VA.......... "D's" been here for over 2 years.......... "E".......well.....maybe sometime later this year.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## mattyro (Nov 26, 2002)

What is the big deal? Another area getting locals. Am I to understand that the Syracuse package will be available to the entire customer base???


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Yea, why is this a breaking news story? No offense but DirecTV will be adding 60-80 new markets this year once 7s is launched. Don't think we need 60 different threads for each local market.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Look at this BS from the cable company: "He noted that the satellite dishes lack Time Warner's 24-hour local news channel, News 10 Now"

That's because DISH couldn't carry this channel if they wanted to! It's like saying that cable sucks because you can't watch DISH Network FYI.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

More irresponsibility from DirecTV marketing. Writing checks that the tech department maybe can't cash.

Another promise, another "deadline". If DirecTV misses this one, like it has the previous eight, then what? They must use a disclaimer. "IF and when" it gets 7S launched. Not "June". Irresponsible.

And, note that DirecTV admits in this article that it does not, as it has claimed, have "everything but the sat" ready to go. It does not know which channels it will carry. 

Watch and see. If 7S gets launched, DirecTV will not have every promised local up and running, as it claims. It does not have the ground legal and technical work done.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

bonscott87 said:


> Yea, why is this a breaking news story? No offense but DirecTV will be adding 60-80 new markets this year once 7s is launched. Don't think we need 60 different threads for each local market.


No, we will not have threads on every single locals addition but I can see you guys picked up on some of the interesting statements in the article.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

FWIW, my local Dish retailer told me that Syracuse was to be the next DMA to be added after Rochester. My understanding of Dish's priority list is to add locals in the order of market area size (and, of course, subscriber base in that market).


----------

